# 95 SE Dilemma



## Maxto240 (Jul 11, 2004)

Ok, im purchasing a 95 240sx SE. It has every option an SE would have such as the white face gauges, spoiler, LSD, all that good stuff, yet, it has 4 lug wheels. I know some of you are gonna automatically think it is not an SE. But here is my theory. The car was produced in 94, sold as a 95, and they used parts from the S13 on this particular car. Now, say I wanted some aftermarket wheels for this car, would i order them for a 95 non-SE 240, or order them for a 94 SE? 

Thanks for all your help, Mark :cheers:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

aftermarket wheels, they dont care what make, year, or model your car is. they sell wheels by size, width, bolt pattern, and offset. since you have a 4 lug on a se (weird..) you must order wheels that have 4x114.3 bolt pattern. there aren't a lot of options for the 4 lug and that's why ppl convert to 5 lug a lot


----------



## Structure240sx (May 18, 2004)

thats very strange to have a 4lug se, i've never heard of that. my car is also a 95 se that was produced in early 94 and it has 5lug. maybe somwhere someone traded their 5lug setup for anothers 4lug plus cash


----------



## Fury587 (Feb 25, 2004)

I hate to sound like a dick......but most of the 1995 model year cars.....were produced in 1994. The next model year tends to start in the summer of the previous year. Make sense?


There have been known to be dealers, and individuals who have slapped on higher model badges to get your money, if its not a 5lug, its not an SE. BOTTOM LINE.

Spoiler, lip, LSD (which isn't standard on the SE, just an option), gauges can all be added later.....

the real questions is.....does it have power locks, windows, cd player, and fog lights?

if it doesn't then thats more proof that its not a real SE


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Yeah, sounds like someone had 'higer model envy', kind of like Vtec badges on a GL


----------



## grip2drift (May 2, 2004)

if you go to a dealership and have the parts guy run your vin you will know for sure sounds to me like somone wanted an se and got all the parts but fell short of the 5 lug swap. i think you can do it at car fax to.


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

As far as wheels are concerned bro, you will obviously be limited to what you can find in the four-lug range..... and as far as offset and width....that's a different question that you will honestly have to research in order to find what you really like.....

-Alex B.


----------

